# Stormy weather



## derek.wehrman (Mar 28, 2008)

Today I tried for cats the first time here in wahp. I fished the bend at kidder and had no luck on rotten shrimp. Small bites but nothing took.

I see tomarrow its suppose to be stormy and raining. Is it worth going out in that type of weather. Do cats get effected by storms and hold off there bites. Just wondering if any of you guys have experiance with this type type of thing.


----------



## schultz345 (Jan 8, 2007)

I've caught them in storms and blazing summer heat, it can be done. It's just up to you if you want to sit in the rain.


----------



## NightWarrior (May 2, 2007)

I love the rains for cat specially right after it stops and the sun comes out...


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

Can't help ya there in that department. I personally haven't fished during stormy weather. But for me it wouldn't matter I don't think I've been out a lot in the past few weeks and have caught nada, nothing at all the fish must not like me :eyeroll: But good luck to everyone else :beer:


----------

